# EUP Smelt



## Robert Holmes

The water level in the river changes pretty fast in the spring and fall. I have seen it go from very shallow to neck deep overnight.


----------



## ajhallfr

Sounds like it's going to be soon, looks like I might miss it again this year. At least I can live vicariously though these reports.


----------



## Ike70

I think i am going to the cabin this week


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Please post a pic of a bucket taken in 2017.


----------



## wdf73

Is there any snow left to speak of, or has it mostly melted?


----------



## yooper357

Checked Huron rivers and superior rivers last night. Still lots of snow on the north end but water temps were good.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Luv2hunteup said:


> Please post a pic of a bucket taken in 2017.


Bucket? That is a week long adventure anymore.


----------



## GuppyII

Buddy got some last night or night before on a L Michigan trib. Might make a run up if the weather looks good one night.


----------



## yooper357

41 on the Huron side


----------



## Aaronjeep2

yooper357 said:


> 41 on the Huron side


How much snow are ya guys supposed to get today ?


----------



## tbbassdaddy

yooper357 said:


> 41 on the Huron side


Well, it's a start!!! Thanks Yooper!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Aaronjeep2 said:


> How much snow are ya guys supposed to get today ?


None


----------



## harve

Aaronjeep2 said:


> How much snow are ya guys supposed to get today ?


None maybe a sprinkle 38 and partly sunny right now at the bridge


----------



## Aaronjeep2

harve said:


> None maybe a sprinkle 38 and partly sunny right now at the bridge


Awesome tomorrow can not come soon enough I'm ready to be back up there.


----------



## osmerus

Tried to dip last night but the winds were just too much. Beautifull day today not a cloud in the sky still a little windy. River temps are still a little under 40 degrees but that could change today. We should find something tonight headed out to chase steel now.


----------



## tjays

_Boys went out last night and picked up 3 gallons or so before they about froze to death were home around 2am. 
_


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09

Gonna be a party oooohhhhhh boy


----------



## ajhallfr

I swore I wasn't going to do it this year... might have to head up tomorrow night and make the normal run to all the streams


----------



## ajhallfr

Pretty quiet this morning, must mean everyone is too busy cleaning the smelt to post


----------



## Ike70

I have not made it up to the cabin yet


----------



## lorenzo

ajhallfr said:


> I swore I wasn't going to do it this year... might have to head up tomorrow night and make the normal run to all the streams


----------



## lorenzo

morin i've been watching the wind mph and direction for the area of the carp.i've tried for the past 3 years never one. allways too late. I love these little tenderloins I.ve fished these fish for many years under the bridge in port huron until moving to wolverine. i tried nuns creek last year and saw 1 dead one on shore so it was a start. sun or mon i'm looks kinda /maybe good to try dipping. if u could let me know if there r other places to net these fish that would be great and just maybe i could return the favor. thanks [email protected] later


----------



## lorenzo

yooper357 said:


> 38.6 water temp lasto night.. Sooner than later guys.


morin dare..thanks for the temp up date. i'm thinkin on mon or tues trying at the carp. tried the past few years no luck. going to nuns creek 2morro for a test run? saw 1 dead one there last year on the beach LOL. if u know of any other areas to hunt these little tenderloins would be helpful and one day i mite be able to help u out somehow..i.m out of wolverine. heres one the suckers r running ..later


----------



## ajhallfr

lorenzo said:


> morin i've been watching the wind mph and direction for the area of the carp.i've tried for the past 3 years never one. allways too late. I love these little tenderloins I.ve fished these fish for many years under the bridge in port huron until moving to wolverine. i tried nuns creek last year and saw 1 dead one on shore so it was a start. sun or mon i'm looks kinda /maybe good to try dipping. if u could let me know if there r other places to net these fish that would be great and just maybe i could return the favor. thanks [email protected] later


Check up north on Lake Superior creeks/rivers between Paradise and Brimley. Also west of the stream you mentioned on Lake MI tribs.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

No smelt here.... Beautiful day tho. Good beer at TLP.... Trying again tonight!!!!


----------



## osmerus

Picked up about 20 off of Superior creeks and the one large river up there the past two nights. Heard of a run at 3 am at the one larger river. It was a slow weekend dippin. River near st ignace is way quiet did not hear any good reports from there. Oh ya the road to the Two Hearted is stil closed due to snow. Large snow drifts in the area that burned, will be at least another week before it opens.


----------



## lorenzo

ajhallfr said:


> Check up north on Lake Superior creeks/rivers between Paradise and Brimley. Also west of the stream you mentioned on Lake MI tribs.





osmerus said:


> Picked up about 20 off of Superior creeks and the one large river up there the past two nights. Heard of a run at 3 am at the one larger river. It was a slow weekend dippin. River near st ignace is way quiet did not hear any good reports from there. Oh ya the road to the Two Hearted is stil closed due to snow. Large snow drifts in the area that burned, will be at least another week before it opens.


hay 20 is more than we have. looking at wind direction for today were going to try nuns creek later .also looks like a little tinkle for the area north of da bridge will try mon or tues. whats with this 2 hearted?? smelting there? thanks man. i'll up date u tomorro on the BIG CATCH LOL


----------



## ottertrapper

Lorenzo
Please read which rivers can be named I know your not doing it intentionally but you have named a few unmentionables. Good luck on your quest


----------



## osmerus

Thanks lol. No smelting at the two hearted we just wanted to surf fish there but we couldnt make it out there due to the snow drifts on the road. Some of them drifts are still 5 feet of hard packed snow.


----------



## Waif

ottertrapper said:


> Lorenzo
> Please read which rivers can be named I know your not doing it intentionally but you have named a few unmentionables. Good luck on your quest


No need to name a water body , even if rules did not exist. East or west from bridge is plenty enough info.
With smelt , the wee hours can make or break a dipping event.
Chasing them off time ,regardless of if they run in a named water can be a dry dive , or chasing stragglers hole to hole.
Too ,by the time some one responds to where they ran last night ,it can be a miss.

We used to note the start of runs. Then head up the following weekend and check waters farther a certain direction till we hit. A regular pattern.
When killing time as it became dark ,gulls often showed if smelt were staging in the lake.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

Didint find any smelt during the weekend but got into some big ol browns in This beautiful river.


----------



## wdf73

I picked up about 4# of smelt around 1pm on Saturday........ From the fish market in Cedarville!


----------



## tbbassdaddy

wdf73 said:


> I picked up about 4# of smelt around 1pm on Saturday........ From the fish market in Cedarville!


My story is the same. Nothing all weekend at the Huron creeks and rivers. I also bought 7# smelt and 14 whitefish fillets!!! 

I think Huron should go this week. I was quite surprised that Superior and the big rivers up there were going. I would have bet my house we'd hit 'em without that extra travel...

Might see what's going on in a couple more weeks and maybe make another trip!
Good luck boys!!
tb


----------



## Robert Holmes

The L Michigan streams are last opportunity smelt in the EUP. I have caught them in mid May during the day time and have heard of them being caught as late as June.


----------



## someone11

Looks like last night was good. Some buddies got their 5 man limit. Was on an "unmentionable" but common place to smelt dip.


----------



## MrFysch

Yes looking at the weather I was thinking last nite was the nite


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It was cold and windy last night. Is that the magic combination?


----------



## osmerus

Ya i was surprised aswell. Usually those Superior tribs run after the Huron ones. I was betting we hit them spot on off of Huron but nope not this year. I think those high winds Thursday and Friday messed up the runs a bit. It pushed fish and water into the superior tribs and it kept the fish out of the Huron tribs. Sounds like their starting up down there now. Seems like when water piles up at the trib mouths from the wind they run.
Makes it easier for them to run. Good luck guys go get em.


----------



## lorenzo

was at mills creek monday 6-10 pm wat a beautiful site of the bridge and the bucket was empty.


----------



## MrFysch

Thunderstorms produced warm rain here....usually warm rain produces warm runoff which brings the smelt in. That being said I have got them in any condition imaginable. Snow ...rain..cold...wind...and even dead calm


----------

